# ça te dit/dirait (dire) /tente (tenter) de ?



## cjromo

*On pourrait partir du 6 au 6 ca te dit?

*hola, quisiera saber que significa esa frase,
de antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## mad2

Podriamos irnos del 6 al 6, te parece?

(supongo que sera: irnos [de viaje] del 6 de noviembre al 6 de dieciembre, o cualquier otro mes)


----------



## felipeldu

Ça te dirait pas de redescendre de ton pays ??...por favor ayudenme con esta traducción al español, entiendo lo que dice palabra por palabra pero no el contexto...muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Es que... contexto no das. Una frase no es un contexto.

- _Ça te dirait pas_: ¿no te apetecería..?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## felipeldu

bueno, entonces eso quiere decir no te apetecería volver a bajar de tu país...o que..una amiga francesa me escribió eso pero no entendí...gracias por la ayuda..

está correcto o no eso?..porque no le veo sentido a la frase..gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Yo tampoco a no ser que vivas en la sierra 

Espera más ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## caror

pour traduire "ça te dit de prendre un café...?" est ce qu'on peut dire "te tinca tomar un café..?" (vieux souvenir de l'espagnol parlé au Chili, mais je ne sais plus si la formulation est juste) quelqu'un sait-il??


----------



## hual

Hola
En español chileno, está perfecto. En la Argentina, se diría: "y ¿qué tal si tomamos un café?"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Caror,

En Espagne, on dirait: ¿Te apetece tomar un café?

Chaque pays a des expressions qui lui sont propres, mais qui sont, bien sûr, aussi justes que les autres. Ici on ne comprendrait pas "Tincar", par exemple.

Pero tu memoria no falla, mira:
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/index.php?tipobusqueda=0&pais=&palabra=tincar&submit=Buscar


EDIT: La propuesta de Hual es válida en España también.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## esteban

Il existe toujours des expressions propres à chaque pays (je ne connaissais pas "te tinca tomar un café"), mais en règle générale je pense que tu te ferais comprendre partout en disant tout simplement :

¿Qué tal un café? 

ou encore

¿Te animas a tomar un café?

Saludos
esteban


----------



## caror

merci pour vos réponses et également pour le lien internet, très bon site !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Venezuela: ¿Te *provoca *tomar un café?
México: ¿Te *latería* tomar un café? (Ojo, *late*, no *latte*, leche)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

hual said:


> En la Argentina, se diría: "y ¿qué tal si tomamos un café?"





Gévy said:


> La propuesta de Hual es válida en España también.



Estoy de acuerdo con *Gévy* solo que sin la "y": ¿*qué tal si tomamos un café*?  (creo recordar que en Argentina la "y" es como una precoletilla muy popular).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Otra que está ganando terreno:
- ¿Hace un café? / ¿Te hace un café?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cintia&Martine said:


> Otra que está ganando terreno:
> - ¿Hace un café? / ¿Te hace un café?
> 
> ¿Dónde?
> ¡Me opondré, hasta la muerte, a dicha invasión!
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Juan Jacob:

Una de la acepciones de hacer es "convenir". En España, el escritor Camilo José Cela, en unos espacios publicitarios televisivos para fomentar el turismo rural, rescató dicha expresión y así fue como se volvió a poner de moda.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy said:


> Hola Juan Jacob:
> 
> Una de la acepciones de hacer es "convenir". En España, el escritor Camilo José Cela, en unos espacios publicitarios televisivos para fomentar el turismo rural, rescató dicha expresión y así fue como se volvió a poner de moda.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gracias por la aclaración... tan sorprendente como _...te provoca..._ de Venezuela.


----------



## yolitaa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Allo ! 

Bueno tengo una preguntita que nunca sé como, en lenguaje informal, o sea hablando con amigos, traducir la expresion del francés «_tenter de_» en el sentido de tener ganas de hacer algo : 

ej. «_salut, est-ce que ça te tente de sortir ce soir _?» 

si sé que se puede decir algo por el estilo de «_quieres salir esta noche?_» o «_tendrias ganas de salir esta noche?_».. pero quisiera saber si existe otra expresion mas coloquial que pueda ser adecuada para este contexto.. 

en Chile sé que se dice «te tinca», pero creo que es un modismo que no puede ser usado en todas partes.. o acaso me equivoco ? 

gracias


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Yolitaa et bienvenue parmi nous

Je te propose : ¿Te apetece salir...? Voir ici


----------



## rubistruvis

En México también diríamos: ¿Te dan ganas de salir?


----------

